# Juiceroad?



## cock_diesel (Jun 16, 2016)

Heard good and bad things. Anyone used them recently? It's been a while since my buddy has used them and we were wondering if they're gtg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cock_diesel (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsean320 (Sep 30, 2016)

Their awesome

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsean320 (Oct 16, 2016)

They take a month but definitely pharmaceutical grade

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------

